# yak-king social unfortunately postponed



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry boys

I have reluctantly made the decision to postpone the social until the following Sunday (17th)
I hope evrybody understands and can still make the following Sunday

Cheers

Wigg

PS. For those of you who had to build up browney points like me, just do what everybody else does when explaing to their SWBOAT blame Wigg.
It is OK I am used to it


----------

